

Apple’s enterprise strategy the same as it ever was - thehigherlife
http://www.macworld.com/article/136762/2008/11/apple_enterprise.html

======
viae
The biggest problem I've encountered with Apple in a business setting is Open
Directory. You give it the evil eye and it gets corrupted; requiring
restoration from backup (You have a backup, right?). BerkleyDB just doesn't
cut it. Apple's documentation and KB could use some major overhauls, too...

In contrast, I can drop kick a Windows 2003 server out the 12th Floor Window
and Active Directory keep running, and if I do have problems the KB can at
least give me a lead on finding a solution.

------
nailer
I think Apple will produce a surprise. They won't be able to hide it from
Sun's investors, but I expect the first proper, public confirmation, product
announcement, and strategy brief to be when Scott walks on stage, shakes hands
with Steve, and announces that Apple owns Sun.

Yes, Sun OSS'd a bunch of stuff, but they did it in a way that protects their
kernel level IP from being integrated with Linux. That's still valuable to
Apple (hell, it even ties in nicely with Darwin). But not as valuable as the
relationships Sun has with large enterprise customers that still don't yet use
Linux for everything.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I've heard of two companies that Apple is going to buy now: Yahoo and Sun. :-)

~~~
sahaj
you are kidding, right?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
No, these are both speculation that I've heard today.

